# DRAGON time!



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I got home yesterday only to find what I had expected... A fresh shed from the dragon! Im seeing more and more yellow and brightness each time she does shed.... AND this is only her second time!!! she was pretty out of it when I went to pick her up- kinda funny, but here are a few pics right after---- more to come...

View attachment 115603

View attachment 115604

View attachment 115605


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hey that thing looks pretty freakin cool. eatin baby mice yet?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no baby mice... just salad and worms... and lots of them!- i doubt ill go the mouse route with a dragon? i dont think they have very sharp monitor-like teeth??


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The teeth are plenty sharp for pniks...and as far as dentition as an agamid they have a really cool set of "canines" that the iguanids and varanids do not have...that said..be VERY sparring on the pinks..too high a protein diet will do your lizard in through kidney and liver issues...but the occasional pink is good!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

crock-
she was acting really weird after that shed... i took her out when i got home and she was like a noodle- as calm as can be- then i decided to feed her some phoenix worms and she ate a few then did this weird stance thing where she stiffined right up and like froze--- just acting really weird, i think shes better--- does a shed take that much out of them that they need a day to recuperate afterward?...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Eccdysis as a process definately uses quite a bit of energey and is one of the reasons growing herps eat so much more than adults to maintain normal body functioning. It should not "sap" the life out of the lizard though. She may have just been lounging and stretching...a quick check of your temps is the first thing I recommend anytime a herp is acting a bit more lethargic than you are used too....she may also have been shall we say constipated and working digested matter through the system...
We tend to overfeed our herps. Obesity is the NUMBER ONE KILLER of herps in captivity. 
Also make sure your UV bulbs are in good order..while they will still be emitting visible light, you should change your UV bulbs every 6 months to assure your lizard of maximum irradiation and D3 synthesis abilities.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

EVERYTHING is in check crock... she was simply just acting goofy after a shed... thats pretty much it, shes fine today


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

looks awesome


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

What a pretty beardie. Man you sure did get a nice one. Good luck.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Nice dragon where did she come from and as far as the pinks go I only gave them sparingly to my females!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

She came from Garrick @ crestedgecko.com- hes also located in wi so i got to go there and pick her out myself--- it was sweet seeing some of the rare ass snakes this guy had! not to mention all the dragons- and im gonna wait on the pinkies for now, we;ll see what happens when she gets a tad bigger--- shes really coming into her own tho, has the personality of a puppy and the color gets better everyday!


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Yes have looked through their dragons on kingsnake before. She definetly is going to be a stunner.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

very nice indeed m8 she is growing nicely.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah^ id say! im waiting for her head, tail and legs to shed b4 i post updated pics(any day now)... i think you guys will be shocked at her added size! i cant control her eating...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Keep her growing up.....I am looking forward to seeing her color out some more..she is a really good looking girl.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

she has really slowed down to... almost to the point i can let her crawl all over(with supervision)- she made another run for it last night... crawled up the forearm- jumped off onto fouton- jumped onto ground under futon and took off underneath it.... i look underneath and she just sat there and stared at me like "haha, i got away", she let me grab her without resisting so it turned out to be pretty amuzing


----------

